# Alles vom Huchen



## luigi (23. März 2004)

das kulinarische ereignis vom letzten freitag möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. es gab "alles vom huchen" - 6 gänge von einem einzigen fisch (wenigstens fast: ich hatte noch einen zweiten huchenkopf im gefrierfach, und zum dessert gab der huchen nur die form her). meine vier gourmetfreunde (gostronomen etc.) waren jedenfalls begeistert.


----------



## gismowolf (23. März 2004)

*AW: Alles vom Huchen*

Servus luigi!
Du machst mir den Mund ganz wässrig!!Verspätetes Petri Heil zu Deinem Fang!
Irgendwann,wenn ich so in knapp zwei Jahren mit meiner Zeit das machen kann,was ich am liebsten tu,hoffe ich vielleicht mit Deiner oder Huchenalex`s Hilfe so Gott will und meine Füsse mich noch sicher tragen auch noch so ein Gustostück zu fangen!!


----------



## rob (23. März 2004)

*AW: Alles vom Huchen*

na bist du gscheit luigi mir rinnt der speichel auf die tastatur.jetzt bist du schuld das ich mir wieder eine neue kaufen muss:m
ein super menue!wirklich,ihr seid feinspitze des taugt ma.
in unserer familie sind ähnliche kulinarische fanatiker,die ihren eigenen wein produzieren
und das essen in jeder kreation und aus allen kulturkreisen zelebrieren und geniessen.
bin auch wie wolfgang am beten und lernen das ich einmal so einen schönen huchen fangen darf...so petrus will!
auch von mir ein kräftiges petri heil zu diesem fang.
fischt du mit der fliegenrute auf huchen??
wenn ich es im herbst schafe mit der fliege einige kräftige polacks usw zu verhaften
möcht ich es im winter auch damit versuchen...aber eher weniger dann an der enns...da werd i sicher kläglich scheitern:m
lg rob


----------



## luigi (23. März 2004)

*AW: Alles vom Huchen*

hallo wolfgang,
da werden sich die huchen aber ringsum ansch..., wenn wir nach deiner befreiung vom frondienst zum großangriff antreten! aber vielleicht solltest du besser nicht so lange warten?? hoffentlich klappz mit dem ab-treffen, dann können wir das gleich dingfest machen.
@rob: dein familienhintergrund wird bestimmt dafür sorgen, dass du schon aus kulinarischen gründen zu reichlich omega-3 fettsäuren kommst #a
ja, ich hab auch mit der fliegenrute schon huchen gefangen - die größeren aber à la alex mit spinnrute und zopf.
grüße, luigi


----------

